

Facebook Users Ask, ‘Where’s Our Cut?’ - japhyr
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/05/disruptions-facebook-users-ask-wheres-our-cut/?hp

======
japhyr
I don't think that social media sites need to pay their users. It is
interesting, however, to watch the public conversation around this topic,
especially at a time when there is so much attention being focused on
facebook's revenue model.

~~~
verelo
I completely agree, but there are also a lot of companies who live of the data
facebook provides them. People have to consent to providing this data for the
most part, but i wonder if people would offer their data up less often if they
actually thought about the profit some people are making from it...would love
to see that in the permissions popup :P

